# Wert aus Fremdprogramm in Datenbank einlesen



## BrachDat (30 August 2022)

Moin,
wir lesen einen Barcode ein, der uns in dem zugehörigen Programm (Smarteye) einen Wert ausgibt.
Unser Ziel ist es diesen Wert in eine Datenbank mit weiteren Daten zu "verheiraten".
Das Programm hat von sich aus jedoch keine Funktion, mit dem der Wert weitergeleitet werden kann.
Ist es irgendwie möglich selber ein Programm zu schreiben, das z.B. den angezeigten Wert entnimmt und selbstständig 
in eine Datenbank schreibt?
Habe Grundkenntnisse in C, bin aber auch bereit neues zu lernen.

Grüße und vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 August 2022)

Was ist mit dem Beitrag? Warum geht es da nicht weiter und vor allen, warum hast du nicht einmal geantwortet? Wenigstens der Höflichkeit halber.
https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/rfid-datenbank-sps.108498/


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (30 August 2022)

Ansonsten lassen sich mit einer eigenen Anwendung auch Fensterelemente von anderen Anwendungen auslesen, je nach dem mit welcher Sprache und Entwicklungsumgebung es geschrieben wurde. Wobei das bei mir nur die allerletzte Lösung wäre, wenn sonst wirklich nichts geht.


----------



## BrachDat (30 August 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Beitrag? Warum geht es da nicht weiter und vor allen, warum hast du nicht einmal geantwortet? Wenigstens der Höflichkeit halber.
> https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/rfid-datenbank-sps.108498/


Wir sind noch dabei uns in die Thematik einzuarbeiten. Bin zurzeit nicht schlau genug um sinnvolle Rückfragen zu stellen. Trotzdem hast du recht, dass ein "danke" angemessen ist


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 August 2022)

BrachDat schrieb:


> Trotzdem hast du recht, dass ein "danke" trotzdem angemessen ist


Man muss sich nicht immer bedanken aber eine kurze Rückmeldung wäre schon gut.


----------



## BrachDat (30 August 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ansonsten lassen sich mit einer eigenen Anwendung auch Fensterelemente von anderen Anwendungen auslesen, je nach dem mit welcher Sprache und Entwicklungsumgebung es geschrieben wurde. Wobei das bei mir nur die allerletzte Lösung wäre, wenn sonst wirklich nichts geht.


Also die Daten werden vom Gerät via Ethernet an den PC gesendet. Ist es nicht evtl. möglich die Daten über diese Schnittstelle abzugreifen?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (30 August 2022)

BrachDat schrieb:


> Also die Daten werden vom Gerät via Ethernet an den PC gesendet. Ist es nicht evtl. möglich die Daten über diese Schnittstelle abzugreifen?


Wenn das Protokoll dokumentiert ist, wieso nicht. Ein Programm was nur einen gescannten Wert anzeigt und sonst nichts damit macht und auch keine Schnittstellen (API, o.Ä.) besitzt, kann ich mir aber nicht wirklich vorstellen. Was sind das denn für Gerätschaften?


----------



## BrachDat (30 August 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wenn das Protokoll dokumentiert ist, wieso nicht. Ein Programm was nur einen gescannten Wert anzeigt und sonst nichts damit macht und auch keine Schnittstellen (API, o.Ä.) besitzt, kann ich mir aber nicht wirklich vorstellen. Was sind das denn für Gerätschaften?


Das sind die Sender/Receiver der Smarteye Corporation. Dazu gehört auch die multi-netx control unit.
Habe gerade nochmal in der Software nachgeschaut. Man kann die Historie als csv. Datei exportieren. Wir brauchen den Wert aber für eine Visualisierung. Dann können wir ja schlecht jedes mal "export" klicken. Gibt's da eine Möglichkeit?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (30 August 2022)

Also im Handbuch "netx_Platform_User_Manual.pdf" steht ein Classic und ASCII Protokoll beschrieben. Wenn das für dein Gerät passt, würde ich da mal ansetzen und mit einem einfachen PC Programm versuchen ob dort Daten ankommen. Das musst du dir mal alles im Detail durchlesen, ob das überhaupt für TCP/IP gültig ist, und nicht für irgendeine andere womöglich serielle Schnittstelle auf dem Gerät.


----------



## BrachDat (30 August 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Also im Handbuch "netx_Platform_User_Manual.pdf" steht ein Classic und ASCII Protokoll beschrieben. Wenn das für dein Gerät passt, würde ich da mal ansetzen und mit einem einfachen PC Programm versuchen ob dort Daten ankommen. Das musst du dir mal alles im Detail durchlesen, ob das überhaupt für TCP/IP gültig ist, und nicht für irgendeine andere womöglich serielle Schnittstelle auf dem Gerät.


Danke für deine Hilfe.
Ich weiß, du kannst mir jetzt schlecht sagen, wie das Programm auszusehen hat. Aber hast du vielleicht 1-2 Schlagworte nach denen ich da googlen kann, um mich da reinzufuchsen?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (30 August 2022)

Also die meisten seriellen Scanner hauen dir wenn etwas gescannt wurde, den Code mit einem kleinen Rahmen drum herum als ASCII raus. Wenn dein Gerät das auch über TCP/IP oder UDP/IP kann, dann würde ich zum Test ein Programm wie Hercules (https://www.hw-group.com/software/hercules-setup-utility) verwenden oder ein kleines Programm in der Sprache deiner Wahl schreiben, nur zum Test. Aber wenn TCP/IP möglich ist, dann sollte sich unter der Konfiguration irgendwo eine Portnummer und eben das Protokoll einstellbar sein.


----------

